# Nova agência AEMET (e novo site), ex.INM Espanha



## ppereira (11 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

já foram ao no site da AEMET (Agencia Estatal de Meteorología)?

http://www.aemet.es/es/portada

está muito melhor e ultra rápido 
qq semelhança com o IM é pura coincidência


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Nova agência AEMET (e novo site) do ex.INM de Espanha*



ppereira disse:


> já foram ao no site da AEMET (Agencia Estatal de Meteorología)?
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/portada
> 
> ...




Humm, ainda não vi bem, mas para já só vejo más notícias. Não encontro em lado nenhum o modelo HIRLAM  e só existe a composição nacional do radar, já não há das provincias que às vezes dáva jeito para nós no norte. Mas também não procurei bem, logo vejo melhor.


----------



## fsl (11 Mar 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Nova agência AEMET (e novo site) do ex.INM de Espanha*

Nao é por "patriotismo", mas prefiro a concepçao do IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Nova agência AEMET (e novo site) do ex.INM de Espanha*



Vince disse:


> Humm, ainda não vi bem, mas para já só vejo más notícias. Não encontro em lado nenhum o modelo HIRLAM  e só existe a composição nacional do radar, já não há das provincias que às vezes dáva jeito para nós no norte. Mas também não procurei bem, logo vejo melhor.



Também não encontro já foi era tão bom ver o modelo Hirlam para o Algarve raramente falhava e as temperaturas em Ayamonte também já foram se calhar os espanhóis querem dinheiro


----------



## ppereira (11 Mar 2008 às 18:27)

olha 
têm razão....
falta lá muita coisa.
na altura só dei uma vista de olhos e parecia-me bem mais rápido,
mas pelos vistos melhorou a rapidez mais diminuiu a qualidade


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 18:30)

Dei uma volta nos foruns espanhois e caramba, aquilo está uma autêntica guerra civil em curso 
Parece que falta muita coisa que tinham antes. A ver se os nossos companheiros de Espanha que são muitos têm força para recuperar informação.


----------



## ppereira (11 Mar 2008 às 18:35)

eu sou da área de ambiente e o Instituto do Ambiente deu lugar à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA).

já que em Espanha isso aconteceu com o INM, será que o mesmo vai acontecer ao IM????

se for só para mudar o nome (como aconteceu com a nova APA) poupem o dinheiro e invistam-no em melhorar a informação que disponibilizam ao público


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2008 às 18:54)

Provavelmente ainda está em construção o site


----------



## Fil (12 Mar 2008 às 12:57)

Está mais rápida, mais bonita e mais actual, mas perde muitos conteúdos importantes. Espero que com o tempo adicionem o que tinham na página antiga a esta nova, para nós e especialmente para quem vive no norte interessam os radares regionais porque o radar nacional não deve apanhar quase nada de Portugal.

Faz lembrar os relatórios climáticos do IM...


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 14:10)

Fil disse:


> Faz lembrar os relatórios climáticos do IM...



Ontem também reparei nisso.
Os relatórios climáticos do IM estão a seguir o mesmo molde dos INM.
Porque será?


----------



## fsl (12 Mar 2008 às 14:23)

Fil disse:


> Está mais rápida, mais bonita e mais actual, mas perde muitos conteúdos importantes. Espero que com o tempo adicionem o que tinham na página antiga a esta nova, para nós e especialmente para quem vive no norte interessam os radares regionais porque o radar nacional não deve apanhar quase nada de Portugal.
> 
> Faz lembrar os relatórios climáticos do IM...




Sobre a cobertura de RADAR do Norte de Portugal, vi há dias na RTP1, o Director Geral  ou Presidente do IM, dizer já está comprado aguardando só intalaçao, o 3º RADAR a ser montado em Arouca. 
Dentro de cerca de 3meses já estará operacional. Oxalá que seja verdade porque é bem necessario.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 14:59)

fsl disse:


> Sobre a cobertura de RADAR do Norte de Portugal, vi há dias na RTP1, o Director Geral  ou Presidente do IM, dizer já está comprado aguardando só intalaçao, o 3º RADAR a ser montado em Arouca.
> Dentro de cerca de 3meses já estará operacional. Oxalá que seja verdade porque é bem necessario.



Talvez tenha ouvido 3 anos. É natural, o seu cérebro recusou-se a acreditar que seria tanto tempo e não lhe passou a mensagem convenientemente 
Aqui há poucos meses o prazo previsto para entrada em funcionamento seria 2012, pode ser que com as chuvas de Lisboa e Setubal tenham conseguido antecipar alguma coisa.


----------



## fsl (12 Mar 2008 às 15:22)

Vince disse:


> Talvez tenha ouvido 3 anos. É natural, o seu cérebro recusou-se a acreditar que seria tanto tempo e não lhe passou a mensagem convenientemente
> Aqui há poucos meses o prazo previsto para entrada em funcionamento seria 2012, pode ser que com as chuvas de Lisboa e Setubal tenham conseguido antecipar alguma coisa.



Na verdade o Presidente referiu mesmo 3 meses, pois disse que o equipamento já estava em Lisboa e só faltava a instalaçao.
Efectivamente esta entrevista foi no dia  a seguir ao da chuvada!...


----------



## ppereira (12 Mar 2008 às 15:35)

fsl disse:


> Na verdade o Presidente referiu mesmo 3 meses, pois disse que o equipamento já estava em Lisboa e só faltava a instalaçao.
> Efectivamente esta entrevista foi no dia  a seguir ao da chuvada!...




porque será????

quando as pessoas esquecerem as chuvadas ninguém fala mais nisso.

mas que ele é preciso disso eu não duvido....


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 17:17)

As coisas continuam a escaldar em Espanha, o tópico do Meteored (o maior forum meteo de Espanha) já vai com 25 páginas de desilusões, desabafos e insultos levando a Administração do Site a pedir respeito pelos profissionais do INM, agora AEMET.



> Desde Meteored queremos dar todo nuestro apoyo y mas sincero agradecimientos todos los profesionales que trabajan en el INM, (nos va a costar mucho llamarlo AEMET) por la gran cantidad de información y conocimientos que aportan a este foro y otras secciones de Meteored.com.
> 
> Desde que se creo el foro de Meteored, las aportaciones de los profesionales del INM han sido imprescindibles para que el foro llegue a ser lo que es hoy y convertirse en una gran comunidad de aficionados a la Meteorología.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (12 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

Ao que isto chegou... inclusivamente os membros mais sabedores da matéria anunciaram o abondono do fórum Meteored.. http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,86333.0.html

É o que dá quando se começa a disparatar contra tudo e contra todos, falar mal por falar, sem medir as palavras e atingir injustamente o bom trabalho de muita gente


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2008 às 11:42)

A isto chama-se saber ouvir as pessoas e que mudar ou recuar também é sinal de inteligência 

http://www.aemet.es/es/-m:a/zona_portada_destacada/acceso_prod_especializados


http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?topic=86420.0


----------



## Fil (16 Mar 2008 às 23:41)

Parabéns à AEMET, fez a escolha acertada


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2008 às 23:48)

Será que um protesto em massa, poderia fazer com que o IM voltasse a Anexar os dados no final dos relatórios climáticos mensais? Também se não tentarmos, nunca vamos saber não é?

Será possivel fazer-se uma espécie de petição, em que o pessoal poderia assinar via net? Eu considero de extrema importância que mostremos o nosso desagrado. É que no fundo não estariamos a pedir nada de complicado, nem algo que estivesse fora do alcance do instituto. Aliás, se os Anexos era divulgados, não têm nada de agora serem vendidos..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2008 às 00:15)

Concordo contigo, *André*.

Aliás, até acho que nos devíamos unir todos e mostrar que somos uma comunidade atenta à 

meteorologia e demonstrar o nosso interesse na divulgação desse tipo de dados.

Gostava também que nos uníssemos todos e pedíssemos ao I.M. que colocasse os dados de todas 

as suas estações meteorológicas online e não de apenas 44, nem que fosse apenas em gráficos, 

no site, mesmo que não as incluíssem no mapa.

Achava que também era oportuno pedirmos para haver uma parceria entre as nossas estações 

amadoras e o I.M., à semelhança do que acontece em Espanha, pelo que ouço dizer.

Claro que teríamos de passar por um processo de avaliação da estação, da sua localização, 

qualidade, fiabilidade, mas podia funcionar como o Meteoclimatic, o I.M. podia certificar certas 

estações que cumprissem determinados requisitos mínimos e utilizar os nossos dados ou mesmo incluí-

-los no site para servir melhor a população.

Pode parecer uma ideia utópica, mas é a minha ideia e o meu projecto.

Digam-me o que acham e podemos discutir isto.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 02:10)

> Para a vigilância meteorológica e do clima assim como para a previsão do estado do tempo o IM dispõe de redes de observação que permitem medir as grandezas e monitorizar a evolução temporal e espacial dos principais elementos meteorológicos.
> Para o efeito o IM explora 162 estações meteorológicas de superfície no Continente, Açores e Madeira sendo 79 clássicas com recurso a observações instrumentais e sensoriais e 112 automáticas (EMA) com tele-transmissão de dados das quais 19 estações integram a rede urbana de estações meteorológicas automáticas (RUEMA).
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/observacao.html



Isto é o que se pode ler na página pública do IM. Como é uma página pública, penso que não haverá qualquer problema fazer um juizo criticos destes dados.
Ora bem, realmente 162 são à partida, bastantes estações meteorológicas para um país tão pequeno como o nosso. Mas apesar da nossa pequenez, há que ter em atenção alguns factores importantes. É que Portugal não se resume ao quinto de terra que faz parte da Peninsula Ibérica. Também faz parte do país dois arquipélagos com um total de 11 ilhas habitadas, certo? . Daí a importância de algumas das estações se situarem nas ilhas, o que até é assegurado.

Agora, será que existem mesmo as 162 estações anunciadas?
Vamos por ordem:

Das 162, 79 são estações clássicas. Entendo como clássicas, estações cujos dados são apenas registados humanamente ao contrário do que acontece com as automáticas. Daí ser obvio que esses dados possam ter mais custos humanos e que a faculdade dos seus dados até possa vir a ser paga. No entanto, considero importante que haja uma lista dessas estações, para que os portugueses possam saber com que dados podem contar. Até mesmo para um "melhor negócio" para o IM.

E das 162, 112 são estações automáticas. Portanto, agora, ou há aqui um erro de cálculos, e temos não 162 estações mas 191, ou das 79 estações clássicas 29 delas são também automáticas. E fico sem perceber a distinção entre os dois conceitos!

Mas pegando nas 112. Sabemos que 19 são RUEMAs e portanto 93 são EMAs. No entanto se forem aos dados de observação do IM, podem ver que existem 21 RUEMAs das quais 11 têm frequentemente (para não dizer permanentemente) os dados indisponiveis, e das EMAs contam-se 90. Portanto, uma das estações automáticas foi estraviada.

Posto isto, e uma vez que se tratam de EMAs, não vejo grande dificuldade na comunicação dos dados via internet na página do instituto. Desses dados, também não depreendo grande dificuldade/trabalho na exposição ao publico daquilo que automaticamente é registado. Se calhar, há talvez um desinteresse generalizado do povo português em relação a esses dados. E é por isso que eu considero importante a nossa manifestação. Não pretendo que com isto compremos uma guerra com o IM, mas que dêmos a conhecer o nosso interesse pela meteorologia, e sendo o IM um organismo publico, tem todo o dever de prestar serviço a população o melhor que pode. Uma coisa é não haver verbas para o material, outra completamente diferente é haver desleixo na divulgação da informação.

O Daniel_Vilão deu boas ideias no post em cima. Algo que seria sem duvida uma grande mais valia não só para nós como para Portugal. No entanto, e primariamente, considero importante que da nossa parte saibamos mostrar ao IM que existimos e que nos preocupamos com a meteorologia/climatologia do nosso país; e o IM deveria preocupar-se em prestar serviço publico o melhor possivel, dentro dos equipamentos que possui, que afinal não são assim tão poucos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2008 às 13:05)

Acho uma boa ideia, podem contar comigo


----------



## ACalado (17 Mar 2008 às 13:10)

Acho uma óptima ideia mas os tugas não são como os nossos vizinhos Espanhóis , pois o IM para nós disponibilizar isso ainda nos pedem uma mensalidade de 50euros para ter acesso aos registos


----------

